# Incision Look OK?? Pics!



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, I don't think the vet will ever win a sewing competition, but the incision itself seems to be healing OK. 
By the way, one of the main reasons they ask you to keep your girl quiet for so long, with no running or jumping, is to allow all the really important stitches you can't see on the inside to heal. They're the ones that can cause all sorts of trouble if they fail.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I would suggest listening to what your 'instincts' are telling you, taking her into your vet and getting her checked out is never a bad idea if you feel something is not 'quite right'. I am sure your vet will understand your concerns even if everything is fine.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The incision looks to be healing ok. The irritation I am seeing is actually the suture themselves irritating the skin where they go in. I think they could be removed now. I would take her to the vet and ask.

It's a little late for this comment, but it was really important that she NOT do any running and jumping for bare minimum a week after surgery, two would be better. The muscles and tissues on the INSIDE are NOT healed yet. It was really your job to crate her or baby gate her away from the kids activity to let her heal. Sorry for the lecture.


----------



## SJRdmn (Jun 8, 2017)

Pilgrim123 said:


> Well, I don't think the vet will ever win a sewing competition, but the incision itself seems to be healing OK.
> By the way, one of the main reasons they ask you to keep your girl quiet for so long, with no running or jumping, is to allow all the really important stitches you can't see on the inside to heal. They're the ones that can cause all sorts of trouble if they fail.


Haha, perfect response! He definitely should not expect a trophy any time soon.
I honestly didn't even think about the internal stitches. I may keep her in a bedroom if not her kennel if she won't promise to settle down. ;P 
Thank you for your help!


----------



## SJRdmn (Jun 8, 2017)

Charliethree: My instincts tell me she should be fine but a friend has been guilting me and saying it looks inflamed at the very least. I've felt all around her belly as I was told heat may indicate infection and it's as cool as a cucumber and she doesn't so much as blink, just smiles and wags as if I'm rubbing her belly so I'm assuming it isn't sore! 


mylissyk: I read a little bit about suture irritation. That does make sense! I just didn't want to assume that's what it was because I really couldn't find any pictures. 
I actually truly appreciate the lecture. I understand it was my duty to ensure she stays as relaxed as possible and I do feel like I have failed at that. I have kept her away from the kids as much as possible but I let her hang out a while when I feed her. The kids and Penny don't seem to understand why they can't play all day, every day even after a major surgery. I should have realized damage could easily be done within seconds and been more strict. I will definitely keep her away from them until the vet clears her.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

They have no idea anything has been done to them, they will run around like wild hares if we let them! I know it's not easy to curb a puppy's energy level, but after surgery it's for her own best interests. I'm sure she will be fine. Usually just a day after stitches are removed the irritation is gone.


----------



## SJRdmn (Jun 8, 2017)

Thank you all so much for your replies! You've been very helpful and definitely eased my worries!


----------

